# ?? "suresights" ??



## BLACK LION (Sep 4, 2008)

What are your thoughts on these sights??? I am juggling between the XS big dot , the suresight st1 and the enterprise arms ghost ring sight. I am having a hard time making up my mind.   thx 

http://www.suresight.com/index.html


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 4, 2008)

I've never tried the suresights but I did shoot a friends Steyr that has a similar sight setup. Way to much going on for me...too much attention drawn going to the alignment of the triangle vs the front sight or target. If I had to choose between the two I'd get the Big Dot and I'm not used to either.

Something to think about, if you're planning on shooting any IDPA or USPSA I don't think the Suresights or ghost ring sights aren't legal.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 4, 2008)

Another thing to consider...

Ghost-ring/aperture sights work on a rifle or shotgun because the rear-sight is close enough to your eye that it "ghosts" (the reason that they tell people to "put their nose to the charging handle" on an AR).  In other words, you are _looking through it_ without "seeing" it and your eye automatically wants to center the front post in the ring. 

On a pistol, because of the long eye-relief, you don't get the same effect.  Instead of the ring "ghosting," you're now actually seeing it and having to line it up which takes a lot longer.  My dad has a set of aperture sights on an old .223 TC Contender that he used to use for long range silhouette competitions.  It is extremely accurate (bowling pins at 100 yards offhand is an easy shot), but it's SLOW.  

If you decide you don't want the big-dots, stick with notch-and-post like the Warrens, Heinies, or Sevignys.

If you're interested, here's a thread on another forum with a discussion between the inventor of the Suresight and some people who say they're...*ahem* "sub-optimal."  Lots of technical info, worth the read if you're really considering them. (you may have to register but it only takes a minute).  Here's one post from that thread: 





> Originally posted by James Yeager:
> That sighting system is a knock off of the sights on the Steyr Pistol designed by Wilhelm Bubbits. These are not new and I have experience with them.
> 
> Point #1. They require too much adjustment and are SLOW to align.
> ...


http://getoffthex.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/962106881/m/6261012102?r=6261012102#6261012102


----------



## BLACK LION (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks guys for the feedback.... i did not want to hijack your thread on the big dot kenpotex so it seperate.... thanks for your input


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 5, 2008)

I go with the XS big dot sights all the way.  It just feels more nature and quicker to use and line up imho.

The Sure sight seems.....'busy' to me.


----------

